# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Clima y Medio Ambiente  Desarrollo Agrícola Sostenible y Calidad del Agua (FAO)

## Bruno Cillóniz

El problema más prioritario de nuestro tiempo, después únicamente del relativo a la disponibilidad de agua potable, es el del acceso a los alimentos. Por ello, la agricultura es un componente dominante de la economía mundial. Si bien la mecanización de la agricultura en muchos países ha reducido espectacularmente la parte de la población que trabaja en ese sector, la necesidad acuciante de producir alimentos en cantidad suficiente ha repercutido en las prácticas agrícolas de todo el mundo. En muchos países, esta presión ha originado una expansión hacia tierras marginales y normalmente está asociada a la agricultura de subsistencia. En otros, la necesidad de alimentos ha llevado a la expansión del riego y a una utilización cada vez mayor de fertilizantes y plaguicidas con el fin de lograr y mantener rendimientos superiores. La FAO (1990a), en su Estrategia sobre los Recursos Hídricos y el Desarrollo Agrícola Sostenible, y la Conferencia de las Naciones Unidas sobre Medio Ambiente y el Desarrollo (CNUMAD), en los capítulos 10, 14 y 18 de su Programa 21 (CNUMAD, 1992), han puesto de manifiesto la dificultad de garantizar un suministro suficiente de alimentos en el siglo XXI.  
La agricultura sostenible constituye uno de los mayores desafíos. Esta sostenibilidad supone que la agricultura no sólo es capaz de garantizar un suministro sostenido de alimentos, sino que sus efectos ambientales, socioeconómicos y sanitarios se reconocen y contemplan en los planes nacionales de desarrollo. En el Recuadro 1 puede verse la definición de desarrollo agrícola sostenible adoptada por la FAO.   *RECUADRO 1: DEFINICIÓN DEL DESARROLLO AGRÍCOLA SOSTENIBLE ADOPTADA POR LA FAO*  _El desarrollo sostenible es el manejo y conservación de la base de recursos naturales y la orientación del cambio tecnológico e institucional de tal manera que se asegure la continua satisfacción de las necesidades humanas para las generaciones presentes y futuras. Este desarrollo sostenible (en los sectores agrícola, forestal y pesquero) conserva la tierra, el agua y los recursos genéticos vegetales y animales, no degrada el medio ambiente y es técnicamente apropiado, económicamente viable y socialmente aceptable._ 
Como es bien sabido, la agricultura es el principal usuario de recursos de agua dulce, ya que utiliza un promedio mundial del 70 por ciento de todos los suministros hídricos superficiales. Si se exceptúa el agua perdida mediante evapotranspiración, el agua utilizada en la agricultura se recicla de nuevo en forma de agua superficial y/o subterránea. No obstante, la agricultura es al mismo tiempo causa y víctima de la contaminación de los recursos hídricos. Es causa, por la descarga de contaminantes y sedimentos en las aguas superficiales y/o subterráneas, por la pérdida neta de suelo como resultado de prácticas agrícolas desacertadas y por la salinización y anegamiento de las tierras de regadío. Es víctima, por el uso de aguas residuales y aguas superficiales y subterráneas contaminadas, que contaminan a su vez los cultivos y transmiten enfermedades a los consumidores y trabajadores agrícolas. La agricultura se desarrolla en una simbiosis de tierras y aguas y, como se señala claramente en el documento FAO (1990a), "... _deben adoptarse las medidas adecuadas para evitar que las actividades agrícolas deterioren la calidad del agua e impidan posteriores usos de ésta para otros fines"._  
Sagardoy (FAO, 1993a) resume así las distintas medidas de acción que deberán adoptarse en la agricultura en lo que respecta a la calidad del agua:  · establecimiento y operación de sistemas eficaces en función de los costos que permitan supervisar la calidad del agua destinada a usos agrícolas.   · prevención de los efectos negativos de las actividades agrícolas sobre la calidad del agua utilizada en otras actividades sociales y económicas y sobre las tierras húmedas, entre otros medios, mediante el aprovechamiento óptimo de los insumos agrícolas y la reducción, en la medida de los posible, del uso de insumos externos en actividades agrícolas.   · establecimiento de criterios biológicos, físicos y químicos de calidad del agua para los usuarios agrícolas de los recursos hídricos y para los sistemas marinos y fluviales.   · prevención de la escorrentía de los suelos y la sedimentación.   · eliminación adecuada de las aguas residuales procedentes de asentamientos humanos y del abono producido por una ganadería intensiva.   · reducción de los efectos negativos de los productos químicos agrícolas mediante la utilización de sistemas de manejo integrado de plagas.  · educación de las comunidades en lo relativo a los efectos contaminantes del uso del fertilizantes y productos químicos sobre la calidad del agua y la higiene de los alimentos.  *Fuente:* *www.fao.org*Temas similares: Un buen ejemplo de desarrollo sostenible, con inclusión social Artículo: CAF afirma que Perú va camino hacia desarrollo sostenible en el largo plazo Compromisos para el desarrollo competitivo y sostenible  del café peruano Afirman que nueva estación experimental agraria en Ancash contribuirá a su desarrollo sostenible El Estado tiene la obligación de velar por el desarrollo sostenible de la Amazonía

----------

